# Dimensions of hymer 564L



## r6demon (Aug 18, 2008)

Hello 

does anyone know the Dims of a Hymer 564L height and length as I need to book a ferry and ours is having a new screen fitted AGAIN! 

thank you


----------



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

The Hymer website allows you to download brochures that will have that kind of info in.


----------



## r6demon (Aug 18, 2008)

I could not find it listed on the hymer website. that was my first port of call


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Maybe miles out but models 524 / 544 / 574 are all 6.36 metre


Dave P


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Looking at Hymer models on Deepcars web site it would be the same as my old 544 therefore 6.6 long 2.35 wide and 2.85 high all dims as near as dammit.  

tony 

ps you don't have to be inch accurate. 8)


----------



## r6demon (Aug 18, 2008)

brill thank you!!


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

I always book our B564 on board at 6mtrs. This usually keeps it in the lowest price bracket and nobody comes round with a tape measure.

I have measured height with satellite dish down as 3.1mtrs.

As for width - it's too b****y wide!

Harry


----------



## r6demon (Aug 18, 2008)

thank you!!
Would be sooo much easier and stress free if our motorhome WASNT ALWAYS BACK IN THE SODDIN DEALERSHIP BEING FIXED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry rant over!


----------

